# Festool Rotex RO125 DA - 33% Off!



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Festool Rotex DA's are amongst the best dual action machines available in my opinion! :thumb:

Link to Festool RO125 information HERE for those not familiar with the machine. 

Do a google 'shopping' search and you'll find you can save a whopping 33% off the list price of £428.40 bringing this down to £285 and delivery is free! :doublesho

Hope this helps anyone considering a high end DA purchase. :buffer:

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Wonder if I can use my Festool £50 Loyal Customer Voucher against it as well..:lol:

That is a stunning price!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> Wonder if I can use my Festool £50 Loyal Customer Voucher against it as well..:lol:


I was wondering the same but think you have to present the discount voucher at a shop counter, ie I don't think it's valid for an on-line internet purchase, unfortunately. 

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

damn lol..

I noticed they also have 32% off the rotex 150 and 35% of the midi dust extraction/wet vac system I really want but have 2 wet vacs already lol!.

I've been trying to talk spoony into buying one from that site for the past week haha.. after using mine he wants one and found that site last week and is considering selling the flex to buy one.. (smart move )


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

somerset.. maybe a bit too far to save £50 haha..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> damn lol..
> 
> I noticed they also have 32% off the rotex 150 and 35% of the midi dust extraction/wet vac system I really want but have 2 wet vacs already lol!.
> 
> I've been trying to talk spoony into buying one from that site for the past week haha.. after using mine he wants one and found that site last week and is considering selling the flex to buy one.. (smart move )


Craig i have some green paint same colour i could spray your vac when your next up :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Craig i have some green paint same colour i could spray your vac when your next up :thumb:


:lol: sounds like a plan.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

excellent machine!

thanks for the info


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

What a price


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

That is a hell of a price :doublesho I'm debating buying one even though I really don't need it :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> Wonder if I can use my Festool £50 Loyal Customer Voucher against it as well..:lol:


You can Craig!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:

Quote from _that_ website: "*Send us your Festool promotion voucher after you purchase your machine and we will refund you £50 incl. VAT*"

That makes the price of the Rotex 125 only £235 delivered! :doublesho  :thumb: :buffer:

Alan W


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Alan W said:


> You can Craig!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Quote from _that_ website: "*Send us your Festool promotion voucher after you purchase your machine and we will refund you £50 incl. VAT*"
> 
> ...


:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well I don't need my voucher, so I'll give it to spoony if he wants it.

Thanks Alan.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> well I don't need my voucher, so I'll give it to spoony if he wants it.
> 
> Thanks Alan.


Nice one Craig but I thought Stuart owned the Flex twins. 

Alan W

P.S. My order is placed!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great spot Alan :thumb:


----------



## andyg0141 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thats a cracking price. If anyone has a voucher they dont want/need id happily take it off their hands...will provide some beer tokens too 

Andy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Nice one Craig but I thought Stuart owned the Flex twins.
> 
> Alan W
> 
> P.S. My order is placed!


He sold his VRG to Andy about 3 weeks back as he wasn't using it, then used my rotex and wants one.. 
expect to see it for sale in 3 weeks :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> He sold his VRG to Andy about 3 weeks back as he wasn't using it, then used my rotex and wants one..
> expect to see it for sale in 3 weeks :lol:


:lol: Sounds like Stuart! 

Alan W


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ach the vrg was a bit of a brute, the ro125 is a fine machine


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

That is good value. Where are you getting the vouchers from?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Ach the vrg was a bit of a brute, the ro125 is a fine machine


It sure is! :thumb: I found the VRG to be too torquey at times - you ended up fighting/resisting the torque. 



craigblues said:


> That is good value. Where are you getting the vouchers from?


The vouchers are loyalty vouchers for existing Festool customers who have made recent purchases. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If they are in the same price bracket all day long I'd go for the ro125 over the vrg.

I did use the 21 Bigfoot today also on painted grp and I was amazed at how good it performed on it!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Spoony said:


> I did use the 21 Bigfoot today also on painted grp and I was amazed at how good it performed on it!


I've not used it myself but it does appear very expensive and, whilst I don't like hearsay, I've heard it's not the miracle machine some say it is. 

Alan W


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Depends what you mean by miracle, got a try with the 15 and quick test on a swirly black X3 bonnet and it was quite impressive, the fact it leaves no holograms has got to be a bonus


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

GJM said:


> Depends what you mean by miracle, got a try with the 15 and quick test on a swirly black X3 bonnet and it was quite impressive, the fact it leaves no holograms has got to be a bonus


A DA shouldn't leave holograms, only poor rotary use will! 

Alan W


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes a DA wont but takes you half a year to make a mark on anything German and even then it's not that impressive.

Even with the most careful rotary use your still going to get some holograms if trying to make good a swirly black BMW

I'm like you don't like hearsay, when the DA/Microfibre/Megs kit was supposed to be great I tried it, mainly as already had a DA gathering dust....hated it thought was a waste of time and didn't correct near as good as many had promoted.

Same with Bigfoot, so many differing opinions, but on the whole after a quick test it seems a decent system, albeit and expensive one


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

DA's can leave hazing, Rotaries can leave holograms..

Neither of which signifies poor use, or bad technique.. Leaving the hazing or holograms is bad techniques :lol: 

When using a heavy cut polish like fast cut plus if your correcting very deep marks on hard paint, if you don't work it properly you will get marring from the polish, if you do work it properly you will only have holograms.
The holograms are much easier to remove than marring from not working it enough. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The big foot doesn't need to be a miracle machine but has its place, can achieve results in the right conditions but then so could any machine. The 21 is some bit of kit.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You've misunderstood my post Stuart, I guess it was too subtle! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I got it Alan, it's those dumbarton boys... bit slow they are


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've not misunderstood at all Alan. All I'm saying us it doesn't need to be a miracle machine, not sure why it seems to need to be professed as such.

The 21 was a great tool for me today but I doubt it done anything the rotex won't when it arrives. Wonder how long I'll keep it, sweepstakes anyone?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

.......and lead us not into temptation...........:wall:


And Stu, i'll start the sweepstake off at 2 months :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Some Festool loveliness arrived yesterday!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Want so bad


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I do love a good box... The Festool boxes do look nice.

I want a Flex box for my VRG but can't justify spending £75 on one. How ever can I justify some money on RO125. Most likely... :thumb:

But..... the little person on my shoulder is saying "Do you really need it?" lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks like an iron.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ <Sigh>
Disappointed that The Cueball knows what an iron is  :tumbleweed: :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Beancounter said:


> ^^^ <Sigh>
> Disappointed that The Cueball knows what an iron is  :tumbleweed: :lol:


Don't worry, it was only because I saw my servant using one once....

Honest...

:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> That looks like an iron.


It will 'iron' your paint nice and smooth and shiny! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Alan W said:


> It will 'iron' your paint nice and smooth and shiny! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


I'll send you down to that Golf I was looking at.... it needs a lot of work! Seen more paint than the Forth Road bridge

:lol: :wall:

Cheers for your help with that BTW... I did try and say thanks on Sunday, but got someone else, who looked completely baffled.... as you would I guess... 

:lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I'll send you down to that Golf I was looking at.... it needs a lot of work! Seen more paint than the Forth Road bridge
> 
> :lol: :wall:
> 
> ...


:lol: I wonder who you thought was me?!?!?!? :lol: I was standing next to you when you were talking to Craig and Robert as well! 

No problem on the help and good luck with your search Cuey. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Alan W said:


> :lol: I wonder who you thought was me?!?!?!? :lol: I was standing next to you when you were talking to Craig and Robert as well!
> 
> No problem on the help and good luck with your search Cuey. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


I think it was Aaron.... the guy with the hi-viz on...

I didn't realise I was beside you... sorry mate! 

:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I think it was Aaron.... the guy with the hi-viz on...
> 
> I didn't realise I was beside you... sorry mate!
> 
> :thumb:


Yep that was Aaron and I'm at least twice his age! :lol: 

No probs Cuey, at least I know what you look like  and will introduce myself next time! :wave:

Alan W


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Did anyone know from when festool run this promotion with £50 voucher when You buy relevant festool tools ??


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Alzak said:


> Did anyone know from when festool run this promotion with £50 voucher when You buy relevant festool tools ??


Have you bought any Festool equipment in the last year Alzak?

Perhaps you could try contacting Festool UK or one of their main stockists for information.

Alan W


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes I bought Festool Shinex RAP150 ...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Alzak said:


> Yes I bought Festool Shinex RAP150 ...


If the Shinex was bought from an authorised Festool stockist I would've thought you'd receive a voucher. 

Did you send away the 1+2 Year Warranty documents and register your purchase with Festool?

Alan W


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

It was bought from waxamomo and looks like they are autorised dealer, I just emailed Chris and unfortunately he do not know anything about this offer but said that he would ask festool for me...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Alzak said:


> It was bought from waxamomo and looks like they are autorised dealer, I just emailed Chris and unfortunately he do not know anything about this offer but said that he would ask festool for me...


Good luck and let us know how you get on. 

Alan W

Edit: I don't see Waxamomo listed when using the Search function HERE.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> DA's can leave hazing, Rotaries can leave holograms..
> 
> Neither of which signifies poor use, or bad technique.. Leaving the hazing or holograms is bad techniques :lol:
> 
> ...


The holograms are there no matter how good you are and they need further work which makes the bigfoot impressive and has to cut time in some shape or form.

What is it that is so good about the sander than looks like a iron, not seeing huge amount of reviews, is it all about the result or to do with time saving from other machines or?

Looks a terrible machine to handle


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

GJM said:


> The holograms are there no matter how good you are and they need further work which makes the bigfoot impressive and has to cut time in some shape or form.


DA's do NOT leave holograms, only hazing if the polish is not broken down. :buffer:



GJM said:


> What is it that is so good about the sander than looks like a iron, not seeing huge amount of reviews, is it all about the result or to do with time saving from other machines or?
> 
> Looks a terrible machine to handle


Most DA's started out as sanders.  The Festool Rotex DA's really are amongst the Rolls Royce of 'sanders' for build quality and the ergonomics and balance are superb and far superior to most other DA's in my opinion. 

The result is no better than with a DAS 6 DA because it's your technique that makes the difference and not the equipment.  However, the Festool is nicer to use, quieter, smoother and a pleasure to own. :thumb:

However, I'm not sure we are going to convert you! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

GJM it's actually a lovely machine to handle to be honest. 

Mines will be a few days longer as it wasn't in stock so it's coming straight from festool.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Alan W said:


> The result is no better than with a DAS 6 DA because it's your technique that makes the difference and not the equipment.  However, the Festool is nicer to use, quieter, smoother and a pleasure to own. :thumb:
> 
> However, I'm not sure we are going to convert you! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


I actually disagree Alan, the result is slightly sharper than the DAS6, due to the festools 3mm throw compared to the 8mm throw on a DAS6.
3mm offers ultrarefining such as it does when sanding.
:thumb:

your right... I don't think anyone could convince GJM otherwise :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> I actually disagree Alan, the result is slightly sharper than the DAS6, due to the festools 3mm throw compared to the 8mm throw on a DAS6.
> 3mm offers ultrarefining such as it does when sanding.
> :thumb:


Thanks for the correction Craig! :thumb: You are right in theory but my ageing eyes don't see the difference. :lol: I do believe that machine technique and understanding your polish has the potential to yield a more visible difference in sharpness than the model of DA used. 

However, you are in the enviable position of having young eyes, a Festool RO125 and the technique required to get the very last ounce of sharpness from your machine polishing. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Thanks for the correction Craig! :thumb: You are right in theory but my ageing eyes don't see the difference. :lol: I do believe that machine technique and understanding your polish has the potential to yield a more visible difference in sharpness than the model of DA used.
> 
> However, you are in the enviable position of having young eyes, a Festool RO125 and the technique required to get the very last ounce of sharpness from your machine polishing. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


:lol: Thanks Alan..

Yes the technique, pads and polish is the most important part.. but once you have all that right, it only makes sense to pair it with the best machine possible the RO125..

I think you know that though, since you've only went and bought another after selling yours haha


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Bit off topic but can anyone recommend pads for the ro125 I use 3m on my rotary are these ok for the ro125


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

leemckenna said:


> Bit off topic but can anyone recommend pads for the ro125 I use 3m on my rotary are these ok for the ro125


Whilst the 3M pads are great on a rotary I find CG Hex-Logic are better suited to a DA and the 5.5" pads fit the RO125 backing plate perfectly. :thumb:

I've also used 5.5" Lake Country CCS pads on the RO125 in the past but they were bought in the US and are not commonly available in the UK as far as I know.

Alan W


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Spoony said:


> GJM it's actually a lovely machine to handle to be honest.
> 
> Mines will be a few days longer as it wasn't in stock so it's coming straight from festool.


What love to have a go with one, got to admit they look bloody weird.

My main interest is saving time, ie no refining or minimal

Also mainly black german cars but not looking for 100% correction all the time

Searched for some reviews on the Festool but not as much out there as would have expected if it's the best tool on the market


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Alan W said:


> DA's do NOT leave holograms, only hazing if the polish is not broken down. :buffer:
> 
> Most DA's started out as sanders.  The Festool Rotex DA's really are amongst the Rolls Royce of 'sanders' for build quality and the ergonomics and balance are superb and far superior to most other DA's in my opinion.
> 
> ...


My only experience of DA's is the old school ones and was short lived, take too long and dont do a good enough job and rattle to bits. Even with the megs MF system they spoke about being amazing, I thought it was garbage and another waste of time.

Always been Makita since that, tried the Bigfoot and wasn't sure what to expect but it did a decent job.

If the Festool did same job and same results I wouldn't have a problem, I don't care what something looks like or what brand it has if it does what want it too


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

GJM said:


> What love to have a go with one, got to admit they look bloody weird.
> 
> My main interest is saving time, ie no refining or minimal
> 
> ...





GJM said:


> My only experience of DA's is the old school ones and was short lived, take too long and dont do a good enough job and rattle to bits. Even with the megs MF system they spoke about being amazing, I thought it was garbage and another waste of time.
> 
> Always been Makita since that, tried the Bigfoot and wasn't sure what to expect but it did a decent job.
> 
> If the Festool did same job and same results I wouldn't have a problem, I don't care what something looks like or what brand it has if it does what want it too


I don't think the festool is the machine for you GJM. It won't correct as fast as a makita or a bigfoot, it can still correct very well with the right combo's but it's main use for me is refining.

Different people have different ways of working, the festool suits mine for what I use it for. I don't think it would have a place for your way of working :thumb:
If you're ever in Edinburgh, your welcome to drop by and give it a try if you want to.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

GJM said:


> My only experience of DA's is the old school ones and was short lived, take too long and dont do a good enough job and rattle to bits. Even with the megs MF system they spoke about being amazing, I thought it was garbage and another waste of time.
> 
> Always been Makita since that, tried the Bigfoot and wasn't sure what to expect but it did a decent job.
> 
> If the Festool did same job and same results I wouldn't have a problem, I don't care what something looks like or what brand it has if it does what want it too


Craig beat me to it! :buffer:

The Rotex is not for you with it's superfine orbit.  Stick with your Makita and add a Bigfoot with 15 or 21mm orbit. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Whilst the 3M pads are great on a rotary I find CG Hex-Logic are better suited to a DA and the 5.5" pads fit the RO125 backing plate perfectly. :thumb:
> 
> I've also used 5.5" Lake Country CCS pads on the RO125 in the past but they were bought in the US and are not commonly available in the UK as far as I know.
> 
> Alan W


Can get these pads in the UK no problem. I get from i4d http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Lake_Country_5.5_CCS_Pads.html#aCCS5BLU

I actually really rate these pads.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice find Stuart! :thumb:

I've got a stash though and shouldn't need any for a good while! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

What backing plates does this come with...if any? Seriously tempted and if I can justify it as a sander and polisher then eases the conscious a bit. Had a look online and this thread but still not sure. Thanks.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

macca666 said:


> What backing plates does this come with...if any? Seriously tempted and if I can justify it as a sander and polisher then eases the conscious a bit. Had a look online and this thread but still not sure. Thanks.


The RO125 has a 5" backing plate and the RO150 has a 6" backing plate. You can change the backing plate to one of a different firmness but the size remains the same and can't be changed.

Alan W


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

For some reason when I was looking online I was thinking I needed two backing plates. One for use as a sander one for polisher. I assume this isn't the case and one backing plate will suffice for all. Thanks.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The supplied backing plate will suffice for both uses. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Alan W said:


> The supplied backing plate will suffice for both uses. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan. Seriously tempted need to work out now how I could get it delivered and into garage without the other half seeing it :lol::lol:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> I don't think the festool is the machine for you GJM. It won't correct as fast as a makita or a bigfoot, it can still correct very well with the right combo's but it's main use for me is refining.
> 
> Different people have different ways of working, the festool suits mine for what I use it for. I don't think it would have a place for your way of working :thumb:
> If you're ever in Edinburgh, your welcome to drop by and give it a try if you want to.


Cheers for the info Craig, seems quite expensive for refinishing?

What's your weapon of choice for correction then?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

GJM said:


> Cheers for the info Craig, seems quite expensive for refinishing?
> 
> What's your weapon of choice for correction then?


When you use it a lot, it's worth the outlay.. I've never regretted mine.

Festool Rap 150 :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Well had some time to myself today. Never good....Anyway after much deliberation bit the bullet and decided it was too good an offer to miss so order placed. Look forward to trying it out :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great news, you’ll not be disappointed when you see and use it!  :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Alan. My justification is that I can use it as a sander as well and could have been doing with a new one. Showed the wife the full price to start with so she was relieved when I told her what price I'd paid. Result :thumb:


----------

